# Suche Zukunft als...?



## Chris2go (31 August 2018)

Hallo Community,


Ich, ca. 30 aus dem Raum Aschaffenburg (zw. Würzburg + Frankfurt) bin nicht zufrieden mit der aktuellen Lebenssituation und suche etwas neues.


*Vorwort:*
Da viele Sachen unklar bleiben bitte einfach Fragen, werde versuchen darauf einzugehen.
Es handelt sich bei allem was ich schreiben um MEINE Ansicht... das bedeutet nicht das die restliche Welt das so sehen muss!
Das hier ist ein Mix aus Vorstellungsgespräche, Philosophie und "Selbsthilfegruppe" 
Daher können die Themen auch etwas "unsortiert" wirken (weils vermutlich auch so ist) aber so kam es mir einfach in den Gedanken. 
Daher mach ich jetzt einfach mal statt nur drüber nachzudenken wie ich das mache.
Mein "aktueller" Lebensumstand beschäftigt mich nun 3 Jahre in denen ich nix "aktiv" gemacht habe und nun ist es an der Zeit mal selbst aktiv zu werden (man wird ja nicht jünger) 


Aktuell bin ich Gruppenleiter Automatisierung (was ein nichtsaussagender Titel...) eines mittelgroßen Unternehmens (~100 Personen).
Diese Position übe ich seit ca. 3,5 Jahren aus mit einem kleinen Team (weniger 10 Personen).
Davor war ich SPS-Programmierer (Simatic Manager, S7-300) für ca. 8-9 Jahre.


*Zu meinen Aufgaben gehört es:*
* Ausbildung Mitarbeiter
* Aktive Teilnahme an Projekten (Leitend oder auch Ausführend)
* Programmierung
    -> Datenbanken (MYSQL, MSSQL)
    -> SPS, Visu (AWL, KOP, FUP, WinCC VBS)
    -> Hochsprache (C#, NetCore, C)
* Standartisierung
* Vertrieb
* Service




*Warum bin ich nicht zufrieden (bedeutet nicht das ich absolut unzufrieden bin! [Hier kein Binär-denken!]):*
* Ich bin kein guter Vertriebsmensch (denk ich) 
* Zu viel "Zeitgleich"
* Zu wenig erfahrenes Personal
* Eigenes Qualitätsniveau wird nicht erreicht
* Familienplanung
* Sich für jedes Problem Verantwortlich fühlen
* TIA Portal + 1500er Steuerung
* In der Art, wie es auszuführen ist, bin ich nicht geeignet (mein Talent ist einfach wo anders)




*Warum nicht wieder SPS Programmieren?*
SPS-Programmierer im Sondermaschinenbau begleiten Anlagen bis zum Kunden (in der Regel). Abhängig von Größe können solche Einsätze lange dauern. 
Ich hab das lange genug gemacht und weiß wie es ist immer im Ausland zu sein und seine Freundin oder Freunde nicht zu sehen... das hinterlässt Spuren.
Aber Spaß hat es immer gemacht. Und dann kam das TIA Portal...


Mit dem TIA Portal ist für mich meine "Karriere" als SPS-Programmierer beendet.
Und hier treffen jetzt einfach so viele Argumente zusammen... aber fangen wir mal an:
1. TIA lässt sich nicht mit Tastatur bedienen, und das ist für mich Hölle! Ich mag Shortcuts, die hat TIA, aber die sind unzumutbar
2. Unübersichtlich: Es ist viel zu überladen. Um "brauchbar" arbeiten zu können brauch man riesige Bildschirme (am besten mehrere...)
3. Langsam: Es ist träge... Du sitzt beim Kunden und dieses Programm ist einfach langsam... 
4. Konsistenz: Diese verfluchte Konsistenz! Engel + Teufel zugleich. Früher konnte ich entscheiden den DB zu übertragen, heute muss mich... Und für mich ist das in der "Realtität" bei "Änderungen" über Remote einfach nervig. Anlagen müssen gestoppt werden weil Werte "verloren" gehen.
5. KOP/FUP: Früher hab ich immer AWL programmiert (ja, viele mögen es nicht, Siemens will es ja "verschwinden" lassen). Aber KOP/FUP ist nichts für mich. Man muss immer Scrollen (weil man nichts sieht). Man kann nicht "schön" kommentieren. Unhd kommentare sind für mich einfach wichtig! Mega wichtig!
6. TIA macht alles Einfacher...? Nicht für die Programmierer, aber für jeden anderen. 
7. Tausend andere Sachen, kommen wenn es mir einfällt.

Wie fühlt es sich an: Mit dem Simatic-Manager hatte ich ein Eisenschwert in der Hand (Rostig, aber gut!). Mit TIA hab ich ein funkelndes und schön aussehendes aufblasbares Plastikschwert... aber kämpfen kann ICH damit nicht.
In Kurz: Ich kann nur so gut sein wie mein Werkzeug das ich besitze... ich für MICH ist dieses Werkzeug kein Werkzeug... 



*Lebenslauf:*
* Erster Kontakt mit Automatisierungsunternehmen mit ca. 17 Jahren als Werksstudent
* Ausgeführte Tätigkeiten: SPS-Programmierung Simatic-Manager
* "Langzeitvertrag" als Student bei dem Automatisierungsunternehmen (~ 8-9 Jahre)
    -> Regelmäßige Einsätze bei Kunden im Ausland
    -> Programmierung von Liniensteuerungen + Zellen (inkl. Roboter) (Solar, Automobil, Guss, Laser)
    -> Programmierung Standardbausteine
* Nach dem Studium "neues" sehen wollen --> Wechsel zu jetztigem Unternehmen
* Programmierung Hochsprachenanbindung an SPS-Systeme (kurzzeitig)
* Kurz danach: Gruppenleiter
* Heute: Hier vorm PC am tippen


*Privat:*
* Selbst erlernen der Programmiersprache PHP (mit MySQL) mit 14 Jahren -> Für Website-Entwicklung
* Privat Tätig in einem Gameserver-Unternehmen (erste "Automatisierungs"-Erfahrung [Installation von Servern etc.])
* Aneignung der Sprache "Arduino-C" und Mikrocontroller-Projekte --> Flugdrohne auf mit MultiWii + Arduino
* Linux-Liebhaber (für "Automatisierungs"-Aufgaben, sonst eher Windows als "normaler" Benutzer)
* Sonstige Sprachen: C#, Python, Java, VB, VBS, ...  <-- Ist doch "eigentlich" immer das gleiche, nur anders 
* Aktuell: "Modernisierung" der Haus-Automation. (S5 raus, S7-300 rein, TIA Portal nutzen und natürlich IoT-fähig machen)
Bedeutet, SPS(en) mit RaspberryPi auslesen, die Daten via Rest ins Internet auf die "Cloud" und über ne Website Daten anzeigen. (Inkl. Logging der Daten).


*Was suche ich:*
Habe das Problem dass es immer leichter ist zu sagen was man nicht möchte statt zu wissen was man möchte.
Ich möchte wieder mehr an der Technik sein. Was nicht bedeutet dass ich 10 Wochen im Ausland sitzen möchte (egal in welcher Form!).
"Ab und zu" mal ins Ausland ist ok (Vorstellung: 6x im Jahr, jeweil ne Woche). Ist ja auch immer "Situationsabhängig". 
Würde dennoch gerne die Familienplanung angehen und mein Kind nicht durch ein Tablet aufwachsen sehen.
Ich mag es mit "Modernen" Technologien zu arbeiten. Das heißt für mich sich immer wieder in Themen einarbeiten und praktisch einsetzen.
Weniger Projekt-druck... ich kann damit Umgehen, mag aber deinen "Dauerzustand" von Druck nicht. 
Dieser nimmt (mir!) Kreativität, geistige Freiheit und Lebensqualität. Und das sind 3 Sachen die ich suche!
Ehrliche Menschen und den persönlichen Kontakt zu ihnen.
Kundenkontakt bin ich nicht so gut glaub ich... bin zwar höfflich, aber nicht der Gesprächigste (es geht viel viel schlechter.... aber auch Besser).
Einen Mentor... jemand der wirklich gut ist in dem was er tut. Pfuschen müssen wir überall ein bisschen. Aber so ein richtiger Mentor, der es jemandem zeigt und sich Zeit nimmt... das wäre toll!
Ich suche kein TIA Portal... wirklich nicht... aber etwas in der Nähe wäre gut (damit ich mitreden kann und von meinem Wissen profitiere). Hochsprache, Kopplung an Maschinen etc., MES, ERP, irgendwie sowas ist glaub ich gut.
Server haben mich auch schon immer interessiert. 



*Persönliche Fähigkeiten/Erfahrungen/Interessen:*
* Logisches Denkvermögen
* Bevorzuge die Tastatur statt der Maus (TIA Portal...)
* Mag Programmierung allgemein (SPS, Mikrocontroller, Hochsprache, Python. etc...)
* Taktzeitoptimierung von Anlagen
* Netzwerktechnologien
* Linux Server (habe privat 2 vServer) 
* Erfahrung mit Anlagenkonzeptionierung
* Gefühl für "Anlagenautomatisierung" und Möglichkeiten (Physikalische Kräfte etc.) --> Kann man nicht kaufen, muss man lernen durch Erfahrung.
* IoT
* Verwaltung Haus IT-Infrastruktur (is ein bisschen größer...).
* Reperatur meines KFZ's (alles...) --> Letztes Projekt war ein Fahrwerkswechsel --> "Ich kann auch nen Hammer benutzen"



*Wie bin ich:*
* Ehrlich... 
* Besonders (aber im positiven Sinne)
* Versuche gerne automatisierte Lösungen anzustreben (so einfach wie möglich, aber nachhaltig!)
* Strebe Nachhaltige Lösungen an!
* Machmal mit sicherheit etwas unorganisiert (Führt zu Just-In-Time-Delivery)


*Nachwort:*
Falls Sie/Du/Ihr mir jetzt vorschlagt SPS-Programmierer bei Euch/Dir/Ihnen zu werden glaube ich nicht dass ich das suche...
Falls Sie/Du/Ihr sich aber denken: "Ich hab ne Stelle wo ich keine exakte Berufsbeschreibung für habe"... das könnte schon eher mein Fall sein.

So, jetzt hab ich mal ungefähr angerissen was ich denke.
Meine Frage an euch: Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme... wisst ihr einen Rat? Habt Ihr Tipps? Denn für mich fühlt sich das alles sehr... festgefahren an.

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 August 2018)

> Meine Frage an euch: Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme... wisst ihr einen Rat?



Also ich habe mir jetzt alles von dir durchgelesen. Mir geht es im Bezug auf TIA Portal ähnlich wie dir. Ich arbeite viel und gerne
mit Step7, mit TIA nur ab und an, wenn die Maschine eine solche Steuerung zulässt (1200/1500ér). Es wird aber der Tag kommen,
wo man nur noch 1500ér einsetzen kann ( weil es der Kunde wünscht oder die 300/400ér nicht mehr lieferbar sind ). Und vor dem
Tag graut es mir jetzt schon.

Schön das du so ehrlich geschrieben hast. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg auf deinem weiteren Weg.


----------



## Markus (31 August 2018)

Geht mir auch so, ich weine ja sogar noch der S5 hinterher... 

Kommt zu uns und lasst euch nicht zu sehr von dem allgemeinen Standartgesabbel der Stellenanzeige triggern - habe mir das nicht mal selbst durchgelesen...

Softwareentwickler (m/w)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 August 2018)

Ich glaub den Satz lass ich mir einrahmen.



> Wie fühlt es sich an: Mit dem Simatic-Manager hatte ich ein Eisenschwert in der Hand (Rostig, aber gut!). Mit TIA hab ich ein funkelndes und schön aussehendes aufblasbares Plastikschwert... aber kämpfen kann ICH damit nicht.
> In Kurz: Ich kann nur so gut sein wie mein Werkzeug das ich besitze... ich für MICH ist dieses Werkzeug kein Werkzeug...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 August 2018)

Ich habe mir schon ganz ähnliche Gedanken gemacht. Ich bin im Oktober und November auf einer 8-wöchigen Inbetriebnahme im (zum Glück) nahen Ausland. Dort hab ich es mit 3 CPUs ader 300er-Reihe zu tun. Und programmiert wird natürlich mit Classic. Wenn ich mir jetzt überlege das ich das ganze ins TIA ziehen soll mit den ganzen Drama rundherum.... Wie lange soll den da die IB dauern ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 August 2018)

> Wenn ich mir jetzt überlege das ich das ganze ins TIA ziehen soll mit  den ganzen Drama rundherum.... Wie lange soll den da die IB dauern


Ja, vor allem haben sich bei mir auf vielen Montagen viele Freundschaften mit den Kunden ergeben. Mit einer 1500ér werden Sie mich hassen, wenn ich zum fünften mal 
am Tag sage: "Können wir die Anlage noch mal leerfahren, ich muss noch einmal eine Änderung einspielen".


----------



## Chris2go (31 August 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, vor allem haben sich bei mir auf vielen Montagen viele Freundschaften mit den Kunden ergeben. Mit einer 1500ér werden Sie mich hassen, wenn ich zum fünften mal
> am Tag sage: "Können wir die Anlage noch mal leerfahren, ich muss noch einmal eine Änderung einspielen".



Ja, das ist auch ein enormes Problem... Bin ein harmoniebedürftiges Wesen... Und da ist "ärger" mit dem Kunden vorprogrammiert. Besonders weil meine Kunden wissen wie es mit den 300er Steuerungen war...
Und Sie fangen erst an dich zu hassen wenn du Vorort bist und alle 5 Minuten die CPU starten musst.
Ganz schlimm ist das mit der Sicherheitstechnik.... absoluter Rückschritt mit der 1500er Steuerung... wie oft soll ich die Leute rumschicken und die 30 Türen schließen lassen um dann zu erkennen das ich einen "Logikfehler" in der Sicherheitszuschaltung habe... und wieder von vorne... Katastrophe...


----------



## Captain Future (31 August 2018)

Chris2go schrieb:


> Ganz schlimm ist das mit der Sicherheitstechnik.... absoluter Rückschritt mit der 1500er Steuerung... wie oft soll ich die Leute rumschicken und die 30 Türen schließen lassen um dann zu erkennen das ich einen "Logikfehler" in der Sicherheitszuschaltung habe... und wieder von vorne... Katastrophe...



Ja das muß ich der gerne mit TIA arbeitet auch sagen Safety ist eine Katastrophe​.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 August 2018)

> Besonders weil meine Kunden wissen wie es mit den 300er Steuerungen war...


Genau, meine Kunden sind auch verwöhnt, da wir 99% der Programmierarbeiten im laufenden Betrieb machen
( bis auf Änderungen der HW-Konfig natürlich ).

Wie soll ich dem Kunden erklären, dass er jetzt die neueste Steuerung hat und dass so nicht mehr möglich ist.


----------



## smilie108 (31 August 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Genau, meine Kunden sind auch verwöhnt, da wir 99% der Programmierarbeiten im laufenden Betrieb machen
> ( bis auf Änderungen der HW-Konfig natürlich ).
> 
> Wie soll ich dem Kunden erklären, dass er jetzt die neueste Steuerung hat und dass so nicht mehr möglich ist.


Mhm als leihe habe bis jetzt nur eine 1200er kenn auch nur 300und 400er da kann man ja fast alles bis auf hw ändern machen wenn man aufpasst geht das nicht mehr mit 1500er? Sorry für das ot

Gesendet von meinem Apollo Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris2go (1 September 2018)

@smilie108
Grundlegend ist alles identisch zwischen 300/400 und 1200/1500. Nur dass die 1500er Programme viel mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bieten (Optimierte Bausteinzugriffe, atomare Angabe welche Daten "Remament" sind etc). Gravierendster Unterschied (welcher es für mich und auch "alte" Hasen kompliziert macht) ist die Tatsache der Konsistenten Übertragung... früher habe ich den Transfer der Datenbausteine "ausgelassen". Ich wusste das der DB in der Steuerung groß genug ist. Konnte also in einem FC/DB für die Inbetriebnahme "offline" Änderungen im DB machen, habe diese aber nicht überspielt. Nur zu passenden Zeitpunkten (wenn es für mich und den Kunden angebracht war) habe ich die Konsistenz der Projektes wiederhergestellt.
Auch Sicherheitsänderungen konnte temporär eingespielt werden ohne Stop der Steuerung. Man war aber gezwungen früher oder später ein konsistentes Sicherheitsprogramm einzuspielen. 
Dennoch glaube ich dass es für jemanden, der die "vorteile" der 300/400 nicht im Detail kennt, es keinen Unterschied macht in der heutigen Zeit. Es geht mehr um die Kunden die nicht verstehen dass der Programmierer, der die neuste Generation von Steuerungen hat dann sagt, dass alles "komplizierter" geworden ist.
Der Kunde kennt nur die "Werbesprüche" von Siemens... und irgendwann hat einer gesagt "30% effektiveres Engineering"... Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich diese 30% erreichen soll...

@DeltaMikeAir:
War das nicht immer ein Grund für die Wahl der Siemenssteuerungen? Änderungen Live durchführen ohne den Kunden zu verärgern?

@All:
Vielen Dank für euer sehr positives Feedback (sowohl im Forum als auch via PM's). Es ist schön zu wissen dass ich nicht alleine bin auf der Welt (sowohl mit TIA als auch meine persönliche Ansicht von "Arbeiten").
Bei den Nachrichten welche ich erhalten habe ist mir aufgefallen dass ich eine Sache nicht erwähnt habe. Meine Bereitschaft für einen Umzug ist nur begrenzt vorhanden (Grundstücke, Immobilien, Freundin etc.). In der heutigen Zeit (Cloud...) muss es meiner Meinung nach möglich sein auch teilweise von zuhause aus zu arbeiten. Es wäre zumindest mein Wunschdenken. Aber das Leben besteht immer aus einem Kompromiss. Und zu beginn geht so etwas nicht, da wie oben bereits erwähnt ein Mentor Zeit investieren muss (und da geht nichts über den persönlichen Kontakt).

Ebenso ist es nicht mein Ziel (auch wenn ich mich oft verleiten lasse) das Thema hier auf TIA zu ziehen. Das lässt sich besser in einem anderen Thread behandeln. Im wesentlichen ist TIA eine tolle Software (wenn man den Simatic Manager nicht kennt!).

Angenehmen Samstag wünsche ich allen!


----------



## Captain Future (1 September 2018)

Chris2go schrieb:


> @smilie108
> Gravierendster Unterschied (welcher es für mich und auch "alte" Hasen kompliziert macht) ist die Tatsache der Konsistenten Übertragung... früher habe ich den Transfer der Datenbausteine "ausgelassen".



Ich bin auch ein Hase und habe damit keine Probleme.
Es ist jetzt einfach so mit der Konsistenten Übertragung und damit muß man sich einfach 
abfinden oder den Hersteller wechseln.

Ein neues Auto bekommt der Otto Normalverbraucher auch nicht mehr ohne Fahrassistenz Technologien die man alle abschalten kann wie man will.​
Und wer seinem Kunden einfach eine S7-300 einbaut ohne einen Hinweis darauf das diese Steuerungen bald abgekündigt werden
ist in meinen Augen auch nicht der beste Berater. 




​


----------



## ducati (2 September 2018)

willkuerlich ein par Anmerkungen.

die 300er ist nicht abgekuendigt, es gibt auch keinen offziellen plan. Probleme mit Ersatzteilen hat man aktuell eher mit "alten" 1200ern!

bei 400ern kann man auch HW-Konfig im RUN einspielen wenn das Konzept richtig aufgebaut ist.

@TE

warum verwendest Du fuer die SPS kein SCL

warum programmierst Du die 300 in Deinem Haus mit TIA.

ansonsten ist es schwierig Dir nen Rat zu geben. Ich sag immer, in anderen Firmen/Jobs ist es auch nicht besser. Man kann Glueck haben, aber...

Komplett die Branche zu wechseln ist immer schwierig. Softwareentwicklung im Projektgeschaeft ist immer stressig.

Die Dinge welche Dich stoeren kann hier glaub niemand leiden (TIA Projektdruck Auslandseinsaetze) aber was will man machen...

Gerade im Maschienenbau laeuft doch viel mit Codesys, vielleicht schaust da mal rein und dann nen job ohne Reisetaetigkeit suchen. Die grossen Unternehmen haben meist separate Inbetriebnehmer.

Ein Freund von Homeoffice bin ich nicht. Das funktioniert einfach nicht gut und die scheiss Arbeit bleibt bei den Leuten im Buero haengen...

Gruss


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 September 2018)

> die 300er ist nicht abgekuendigt, es gibt auch keinen offziellen plan.



Stimmt, die 300ér ist noch nicht abgekündigt. Folgende Information über die reguläre Lieferung gibt Siemens hierzu:



> *Informationen zum Produktlebenszyklus*
> 
> Die  SIMATIC S7-300 / ET 200M Systemfamilien werden als Teil unseres  etablierten Produktprogramms grundsätzlich bis 2023 erhältlich sein. Mit  der Veröffentlichung einer Produktauslauferklärung werden die  jeweiligen Produkte für weitere 10 Jahre als Ersatzteil verfügbar sein.



https://w3.siemens.com/mcms/program...dvanced-controller/s7-300/seiten/default.aspx


----------



## ducati (2 September 2018)

jo, da glaube ich, dass die ersten 1500er frueher abgekuendigt werden... Oder aber zumindest massive Probleme mit Kompatibilitaeten auftreten. Zumal in der schoenen neuen TIA Welt ja jeder alles in einem Projekt hat 😖


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 September 2018)

> jo, da glaube ich, dass die ersten 1500er frueher abgekuendigt werden



Die ersten 1500érn sind schon seit 2015 in der Produktstreichung und nur noch als Ersatzteil zu beziehen:
https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/b5/Catalog/Product/6ES7511-1AK00-0AB0


----------



## Captain Future (2 September 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die ersten 1500érn sind schon seit 2015 in der Produktstreichung und nur noch als Ersatzteil zu beziehen:
> https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/b5/Catalog/Product/6ES7511-1AK00-0AB0



Toller vergleich.   Das alte Bestellnummer in der Produktstreichung sind das gab es schon immer.

Aber egal einige müssen halt jeden Tag kotzen :sb5:weil, das nette TIA Portal auf der Arbeit wartet und Sie 
leider nicht in der Lage sind daran etwas zu ändern neuer Job oder als Freiberufler durch neue Kunden.

Zum Glück haben wir hier im Forum wenn man sich geärgert und die Wut mal so richtig rauslassen will 
auch andere Leidensgenossen die ins gleiche Horn blasen. 

Schönen Sonntag noch und..... Morgen wartet TIA schon :lol:


----------



## Ralle (2 September 2018)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Toller vergleich.   Das alte Bestellnummer in der Produktstreichung sind das gab es schon immer.
> 
> Aber egal einige müssen halt jeden Tag kotzen :sb5:weil, das nette TIA Portal auf der Arbeit wartet und Sie
> leider nicht in der Lage sind daran etwas zu ändern neuer Job oder als Freiberufler durch neue Kunden.
> ...



Boah, das geht gar nicht, wie du hier Leute anmachst, pauschalisierst und Vorwürfe einfach so streust.
Der Threadersteller und alle Antwortenden sind weitaus mehr im Rahmen geblieben, als du in all deinen letzten Posts.
Ich empfehle dir, dich vielleicht ein wenig auf technische Hilfe in den anderen Rubriken zu konzentrieren, dann kannst du evtl. Zweifler vom besseren TIA überzeugen.
Da gibt es richtig viel Arbeit für dich.
Ich für meinen Teil habe und mußte mich arrangieren, es tut jeden Tag weh, aber Siemens ist immer *NOCH *Marktführer. Das heißt aber nicht, dass mir alles schmecken muß und ich Dinge, die nicht gut sind, trotzdem hochjubele.

Ich für meinen Teil sehe im Moment von einer Verwarnung ab, weiß nicht, wie das die Kollegen sehen. Dein Auftreten hier ist jedenfalls bereits unangemessen, laß dir das gesagt sein.


----------



## Captain Future (2 September 2018)

Ralle schrieb:


> Boah, das geht gar nicht, wie du hier Leute anmachst, pauschalisierst und Vorwürfe einfach so streust.
> Der Threadersteller und alle Antwortenden sind weitaus mehr im Rahmen geblieben, als du in all deinen letzten Posts.
> Ich empfehle dir, dich vielleicht ein wenig auf technische Hilfe in den anderen Rubriken zu konzentrieren, dann kannst du evtl. Zweifler vom besseren TIA überzeugen.
> Da gibt es richtig viel Arbeit für dich.
> ...



Ich mach Leute an ? Das ist doch nicht wirklich dein Ernst ? Einfach nur lächerlich der Vorwurf


----------



## zako (2 September 2018)

Ralle schrieb:


> Boah, das geht gar nicht, wie du hier Leute anmachst, pauschalisierst und Vorwürfe einfach so streust.
> Ich für meinen Teil sehe im Moment von einer Verwarnung ab, weiß nicht, wie das die Kollegen sehen. Dein Auftreten hier ist jedenfalls bereits unangemessen, laß dir das gesagt sein.


Nur weil hier nicht jeder der TIA Nörgler Fraktion nach der Pfeiffe tanzt, solltest Du hier nicht gleich mit einer Verwarnung drohen. 




Ralle schrieb:


> ... es tut jeden Tag weh, aber Siemens ist immer NOCH Marktführer.


Kann man ganz gut in den Geschäftzahlen und der Umsatzentwicklung ablesen, wo die SIEMENS Division "Digital Factory" zuletzt zweistellig gewachsen ist (auch stärker als der Markt).


----------



## hucki (2 September 2018)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ich mach Leute an ? Das ist doch nicht wirklich dein Ernst ? Einfach nur lächerlich der Vorwurf


Seh' ich auch so.

Und es ist hier wirklich einfacher, mit der contra-Gruppe zu schwimmen als mit der "pro". Anführungszeichen sind Absicht und stehen für Arrangement.
Neutralität seh' ich hier nur beim Schweigen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 September 2018)

zako schrieb:


> Kann man ganz gut in den Geschäftzahlen und der Umsatzentwicklung ablesen, wo die SIEMENS Division "Digital Factory" zuletzt zweistellig gewachsen ist (auch stärker als der Markt).



Könnte auch vielleicht an den Preiserhöhungen liegen, letztes Jahr und dieses Jahr. 
Das kann in bestimmten Bereichen zweistellig sein.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 September 2018)

> Seh' ich auch so.
> 
> Und es ist hier wirklich einfacher, mit der contra-Gruppe zu schwimmen  als mit der "pro". Anführungszeichen sind Absicht und stehen für  Arrangement.
> Neutralität seh' ich hier nur beim Schweigen.


Ja, es sollte schon gestattet sein, jedem Contra auch ein Pro entgegen zu werfen.


----------



## Captain Future (3 September 2018)

zako schrieb:


> Nur weil hier nicht jeder der TIA Nörgler Fraktion nach der Pfeiffe tanzt, solltest Du hier nicht gleich mit einer Verwarnung drohen.


​


zako schrieb:


> Kann man ganz gut in den Geschäftzahlen und der Umsatzentwicklung ablesen, wo die SIEMENS Division "Digital Factory" zuletzt zweistellig gewachsen ist (auch stärker als der Markt).​




Danke ​


hucki schrieb:


> Seh' ich auch so.
> 
> Und es ist hier wirklich einfacher, mit der contra-Gruppe zu schwimmen als mit der "pro". Anführungszeichen sind Absicht und stehen für Arrangement.
> Neutralität seh' ich hier nur beim Schweigen.



Danke


Ich habe hier auch keinen persönlich genannt sondern es allgemein gehalten.
Was mir richtig auf den Keks geht ist das hier immer die gleichen Leute so über das TIA Portal lästern und das
nicht erst seit Gestern sondern schon über Jahre... unglaublich

Da frage ich mich immer warum diese Nörgler nichts an der Situation ändern und mal "Nägel mit Köpfen" machen
Dazu kommt noch das jeder dieser Nörgler mit Siemens Produkten sein Geld verdient was schon der Lacher alleine ist bei diesem Dauernörgeln.

Wenn man eure Darstellung über das TIA Portal liest hat ein Frischling das Gefühl das man mit der Siemens Software keine Anlage oder ein Rolltor programmieren kann.
Bei soviel Blödsinn frage ich mich was ich seit 8 Jahren eigentlich den ganzen Tag mache !!!
Meine Kollegen und ich machen keine Kinderanlagen wie gefühlte 80% hier im Forum.....sondern ganze Produktionshallen mit vielen einzelnen Produktionslinien.

Das es Wünsche gibt und das noch Fehler in der Software sind das wissen "Die alten Hasen" unter uns alle. Auch mit einem Update werden Fehler korrigiert und ein paar Neue kommen wieder dazu.
Aber verunsichert doch bitte die Frischlinge nicht die mehr mit ihren eigenen Fehler kämpfen als mit Fehlern vom TIA Portal.

Schreibt lieber wie man bei einem Bug den man gefunden hat sich helfen, umgehen oder es vielleicht anders lösen kann solange keine Lösung von Siemens da ist.

Vielleicht solltet ihr mal auch die positiven Seiten der Software aufzählen anstatt alles immer nur schlecht zu machen und wenn es eurer Meinung nach
nicht gutes am TIA Portal gibt dann tut es mir Leid das ihr nicht die Eier in der Hose habt euch einen anderen Job oder andere Kunden zu suchen die keine 
Siemens Steuerungen verbauen.

Danke und einen schönen Start in die Woche ob mit oder ohne TIA Portal


----------



## Ralle (3 September 2018)

Captain Future schrieb:


> ​
> Schreibt lieber wie man bei einem Bug den man gefunden hat sich helfen, umgehen oder es vielleicht anders lösen kann solange keine Lösung von Siemens da ist.



Danke, was meinst du, was wir hier insgesamt mehrheitlich so tun? (bis auf das Rumnörgeln natürlich)

Es gibt Dinge, die hab ich mit den Verantwortlichen persönlich besprochen, vor 3 Jahren, was glaubst du hat sich getan?

Ja, man könnte sich eine andere PLC suchen (haben wir auch), aber man hat Kunden, die bestehen durchaus mal auf Siemens, was ich wiederum gut verstehe. Immerhin haben die Kunden hunderte Steuerungen, inkl. Peripherie und sie sind immer noch im guten Glauben, dass man bei Siemens auch in 10 Jahren noch Ersatzteile bekommt. Das hat in den letzten 30 Jahren immerhin geklappt, hoffe, zumindest das ändert sich nicht.

Im übrigen, wird deine Lobhudelei nichts und niemenden weiterbringen, Siemens schon gar nicht, hier hilft nur Druck und sogar der eher selten, das haben die letzten 10 Jahre wohl hinlänglich bewiesen. (Bei Apple ist das leider nicht anders, hat lang gedauert, bis die mal 32GB in ihre Maschinen gepackt haben)
Leute die Kritik üben, als Nörgler zu bezeichnen, finde ich durchaus auch anmaßend, wahrschenlich mindestens so sehr, wie du es findest, das ich dich der Lobhudelei bezichtige. Das ist nur gerecht.

PS: Mein Kunde kam letzte Woche mit einer S120+CU310, von Siemens empfohlen und wollte alles schön integriert im TIA-Portal haben. Kannst du gerne mal probieren  Wenn man dann darüber nur noch lachen kann, ist das nörgeln? Dann bitteschön.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 September 2018)

@キャプテンフューチャー (Capitain Future),
warum regst du dich eigentlich darüber auf, wenn andere User noch Probleme mit den TIA
Portal haben und dieses sogar oft noch anhand von Beispielen belegen.
Ich arbeite fast ausschließlich mit TIA und will auf keinen Fall in die alte Welt zurück, aber 
es stört mich Maßlos, das es immer noch regelmäßig abstürzt (z.b. beim Gruppieren von Objekten
in der HMI, wenn man in der falschen Reihenfolge klickt) da kann schnell mal Arbeit von ein paar
Stunden verloren gehen. Dann dieses langsame des Portals, von ersten Einschalten, Editor öffnen
und übertragen, das dauert Ewigkeiten.
Das entspricht nicht meiner Vorstellung von Arbeiten in der Industrie und so etwas darf man ruhig
mal wiederholt anprangern.

Für mich ist es immer noch gefühlt "Automatisieren Sie in fünf Minuten, was früher nur eine gedauert hat".

Und noch nachträglich, gebe ich den Ralf recht, das die Form deines Ausraster nicht angebracht war.
Ich gehe gerne zur Arbeit und arbeite auch gerne mit TIA, trotzdem kritisiere ich.

Dann noch ein Nachtrag, wie stellst du dir das eigentlich vor, das man mal eben den Lieferanten 
wechselt, denn man seit über 25 jahre verbaut. Das kannst du dir gerne als 1 Mann Bude erlauben,
aber nicht als Maschinen Bauer, sonst währen wir schon lange bei Beckhoff.

Und einen Job wechselt man auch mal nicht so eben, warum auch?


----------



## Captain Future (3 September 2018)

@rostiger Nagel

Klar das Du dem Ralf recht gibst. Alles andere hätte mich auch sehr überrascht. 
Ich könnte Dir auch schon die Namen schreiben wer noch alles dem Ralf recht gibt oder auf "Danke" klickt aber das ersparen wir uns lieber.
Möchte mich von euch nicht weiter provozieren lassen damit Ihr einen Grund zum sperren oder was man hier als Mod. alles machen kann findet

Und das als Ausraster zu bezeichnen zeigt eigentlich nur das ihr ein echtes Problem mit anderen Meinungen habt. Das passt aber zur allgemeinen Stimmung in der BRD 
ihr seid also damit "UpToDate"


Nur mal ein Beispiel wohin eure Heulorgien führen:



irgendjemand schrieb:


> Habe nun eine 1500er CPU, leider ist wieder mal wieder vieles anders, warum ?





irgendjemand schrieb:


> Früher hatte die Hardware eine ID, die man irgendwo in einem Kommunikationsbaustein eintragen musste, nun gibt es das nicht mehr und der Baustein erwartet trotzdem eine ID...was tun ?
> Gruß




Warum, Warum … Warum ist die Banane krumm.
Dieser ständige Vergleich mit dem alten Step7 und dem neuen TIA und diese Formulierung.
Das sind für mich die Folgeschäden der Dauernörgler.

Ich habe 0-Bock auf solche Fragen zu antworten dann lass ich lieber alle dumm Sterben.
Mal abgesehen davon das jemand der so eine Frage stellt bestimmt noch nicht lange mit TIA arbeitet. 
Da sollte das Kritisieren mal ganz weit hinten anstehen wenn man selber keine Ahnung hat. 

Also ab jetzt seid ihr wieder alleine und ich denk mir meinen Teil alles andere macht leider keinen Sinn.
Und wenn mich einer von euch zwei Königen sperren oder bestrafen will na dann gebt Gas und freut euch.... mich stört das nicht im Zeitalter von "Emailadressen ohne Ende" 



​


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 September 2018)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Klar das Du dem Ralf recht gibst. Alles andere hätte mich auch sehr überrascht.
> Ich könnte Dir auch schon die Namen schreiben wer noch alles dem Ralf recht gibt oder auf "Danke" klickt aber das ersparen wir uns lieber.
> Möchte mich von euch nicht weiter provozieren lassen damit Ihr einen Grund zum sperren oder was man hier als Mod. alles machen kann findet
> 
> ...



Natürlich gebe ich Ralle recht!
Kann es sein das du dich irgendwo hinein steigerst?



Captain Future schrieb:


> Ich habe 0-Bock auf solche Fragen zu antworten dann lass ich lieber alle dumm Sterben.
> Mal abgesehen davon das jemand der so eine Frage stellt bestimmt noch nicht lange mit TIA arbeitet.
> Da sollte das Kritisieren mal ganz weit hinten anstehen wenn man selber keine Ahnung hat.



Dann lass es doch, aber Leute mit wenig oder keine Erfahrung dürfen und sollen dieses
Forum nutzen und eine Qualifizierte Antwort bekommen.



Captain Future schrieb:


> Also ab jetzt seid ihr wieder alleine und ich denk mir meinen Teil alles andere macht leider keinen Sinn.
> *Und wenn mich einer von euch zwei Königen sperren* oder bestrafen will na dann gebt Gas und freut euch.... mich stört das nicht im Zeitalter von "Emailadressen ohne Ende"



Was soll der Quatsch, du hast nicht mal eine Ermahnung bekommen, auch wenn du stark daran
Arbeitest. Ralf ist einer der besonnen Moderatoren, hat da jemand etwas von sperren gesagt?


----------



## Faceman (3 September 2018)

Lasst ihn doch,

er hat doch geschrieben, dass er viel mit TIA arbeitet. Natürlich ist man dann gereizt und es platzt einem schnell mal der Kragen.
Habt doch Nachsicht mit ihm.


----------



## Markus (3 September 2018)

Eines muss man unseren beiden Mods lassen - sie bleiben sehr diszipliniert beim Thema des Threads...
Sorry Jungs, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 September 2018)

Markus schrieb:


> Eines muss man unseren beiden Mods lassen - sie bleiben sehr diszipliniert beim Thema des Threads...
> Sorry Jungs, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen



da war doch irgend etwas mit TIA!


----------



## da_kine (3 September 2018)

Hallo Chris2Go,

auch wenn der Thread hier mittlerweile durch die üblichen Verdächtigen gekapert wurde wollte ich trotzdem noch was zu deinem Eingangspost schreiben.

Ich bin in einer ähnlichen Situation wie du und die Lebensläufe gleichen sich auch. Eine Position die eigentlich im mittleren Management angesiedelt ist aber trotzdem mit jeder Menge Applikationstätigkeit. Das Problem ist, dass mir beide Seiten Spaß machen, sowohl die Applikation als auch die Administration. Aber die Anzahl der Dinge um die man sich kümmern muss sind teilweise echt zuviel. Ich habe Kollegen und Bekannte die haben sich absichtlich in diese Situation gebracht um "unersetzlich" zu sein. Die brauchen das halt irgendwie... Ich nicht. Ich bin da leider durch meine Gutmütigkeit hingekommen weil ich immer mal wieder Aufgaben anderer übernommen aber nicht wieder abgegeben habe.

Das Problem mit dem TIA Portal hat sich bei mir ganz einfach gelöst -> Ab zu B&R  . Die machen zwar auch Dinge die mir nicht gefallen ( MAPP, SafeDesigner ) aber hier passt das grundlegende "Werkzeug". Dass du das nicht alleine Entscheiden kannst und eher eine Firmenphilosphische Geschichte ist, ist mir klar. Aber du willst ja schließlich was ändern...

Ich bin gerne unterwegs auf Konstruktionsmeetings, Inbetriebnahmen, Messen usw. aber ich bin auch gerne wieder zuhause bei Familie & Freunden. Die Kinder merken es besonders wenn sie klein sind dass man nicht immer da ist und das Leben steht eben zuhause auch nicht still bloß weil ich mal wieder ein paar Flugstunden weit weg bin. Ich sehe das durchaus als Teil meines Jobs und weiß dass es dazugehört, aber bedingt durch die Vielzahl der Aufgaben ist die Reisebelastung auch höher da ich sowohl für Adminstrative als auch für Applikative Tätigkeiten weg muss.



> * Eigenes Qualitätsniveau wird nicht erreicht



Das ist der Punkt der mich am meisten belastet. Ich weiß, dass wenn ich einen Teil meiner Aufgaben nicht hätte ich die anderen besser machen könnte. Und das frisst an meinem Selbstbewusstsein. Ich denke dann meist im Nachhinein, das hätte ich anders besser machen können. Zu dem Zeitpunkt sind aber mal wieder 5 andere Dinge ebenso wichtig gewesen.

Der von dir angesprochene Projektdruck spielt hier auch eine große Rolle. Es sind viele Dinge gleichzeitig am Laufen. Es müssen neue Technologien evaluiert werden, Konzepte erstellt werden usw. und auf der anderen Seite muss Geld verdient werden um das ganze zu finanzieren.

Eine Idee aus dieser ganzen Situation wieder rauszukommen habe ich leider auch nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass ich bis Ende des Jahres etwas ändern muss, sonst gehe ich vor die Hunde. Da sich bei uns intern aber wahrscheinlich nichts ändern wird, bin ich am überlegen ob ich mich einfach mal vier Wochen Krankschreiben lasse. Das ganze um zu sehen ob es mir danach besser geht und um zu sehen ob innerhalb der Firma ein umdenken stattfindet.

Grüße

Markus


----------



## Ralle (3 September 2018)

Markus schrieb:


> Eines muss man unseren beiden Mods lassen - sie bleiben sehr diszipliniert beim Thema des Threads...
> Sorry Jungs, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen



Macht nix, gönn ich dir doch! 
Aber das muß schon mal ausdiskutiert werden.
Zudem wir hier einen Fall haben, dass jemand so die Nase voll hat, dass er aufhören will. Das finde ich recht schade.
Ok, er hat noch andere Gründe angeführt, aber ich finde das insgesamt sehr bedenkenswert.

Damit ich aber auch noch mal an den TE schreibe:

@Chris2Go

Leider geht es vielen von uns mit der Zeit so, dass wir nicht mehr nur programmieren, sondern auch administrative Dinge erfüllen müssen.
Zusätzlich die Belastung von Montagen und der "alleingelassenen" Familie.
Man könnte sich selbständig machen und nur noch bestimmte, passende Aufträge annehmen, aber das wird schwierig. Denn oft endet das in noch mehr Selbstausbeutung, abhängig, wie start man dem widerstehen kann. Wenn du viel Ahnung von Programmierung ("Standardsoftware") hast, so wie das durchscheint, wäre das vielleicht eine Lösung für dich. Ich denke da an Firmen wie Deltalogic, auch Markus hat, glaube ich, eine eigene Software am Start. Es gibt immer mehr Anforderungen in diese Richtung, SQL-Anbindung, Datenbanken, Web-Anbindung usw. Da fehlt vielen Firmen immer noch die Kompetenz.


----------



## kafiphai (3 September 2018)

> *Warum bin ich nicht zufrieden (bedeutet nicht das ich absolut unzufrieden bin! [Hier kein Binär-denken!]):*
> * Ich bin kein guter Vertriebsmensch (denk ich) :smile:
> * Zu viel "Zeitgleich"
> * Zu wenig erfahrenes Personal
> ...



* Zweifel
* Opfer
* Urteil
* Selbstverurteilung
* Kontrolle(Familien"Planung" tsss)
* Angst(vor Kontrollverlust)
* Kampf
* siehe alle obigen...

Also eine Empfehlung:
  - Finde die passenden, positiven Benennungen zu deinen Aufzählungen.
  - Lasse das Kämpfen


> Wie fühlt es sich an: Mit dem Simatic-Manager hatte ich ein Eisenschwert  in der Hand (Rostig, aber gut!). Mit TIA hab ich ein funkelndes und  schön aussehendes aufblasbares     Plastikschwert... aber kämpfen kann ICH  damit nicht.


 - Lasse dich auf Familie ein!
     Kinder werden dich lehren den Fokus darauf zu lenken was du willst!

Sofern du es schaffst DICH vorher zu leeren - Du bist voller "Wissen".
Da ist kein Platz für Neues. 
Also, miste aus. Trenne dich von Belastendem, behalte Gutes.
Schaffe dir Zeit um dann für die Familie/DICH da zu sein - *ohne Kompromiss*!

Lenke deinen Fokus darauf, Schritt für Schritt.
Verurteile dich nicht für Rückschläge, wenn du beginnst den Weg abseits bekannter Routen zu wählen.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg!


----------



## Dos6.22 (3 September 2018)

Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren so ein Problem. Keine Lust mehr auf Montage, Roboter und SPS, schlechte und Zeitknappe Projekte und und und.
Als in meiner alten Firma wegen Kündigungen die Stimmung immer schlechter wurde, habe ich den Schritt gemacht und die Branche komplett gewechselt. Ich bereue es nicht. Programmiere jetzt in C (war keine riesen Umstellung für mich). Muss jetzt sehr viel Doku und Tests machen (wäre für manche meiner alten Kollegen nichts) und habe mit gar nichts mehr aus meinem alten Job am Hut (keine Roboter oder irgendwelche Automatisierungen). Bin aber jetzt jeden Tag zu Hause. Kann alles viel besser Planen. Keiner nervt wegen Urlaub verschieben oder wenn ich mal früher Schluss mache.
Ich kann nur sagen schaue einfach mal was es noch gibt. Ob du es dann machst ist deine Entscheidung. Manchmal reicht einem ja das Suchen bzw sich Bewerben um festzustellen, so schlecht ist mein jetziges Leben nicht. Für andere ist es der Anfang von was neuem besseren.


----------



## Krumnix (3 September 2018)

Die Automatisierungs-Welt wird immer Gift sein für Familie und Beziehungen. Programmierer, Planer, Mechaniker, etc. reisen für eine IBN immer den Maschinen zum Kunden nach (außer es ist Serie, dann nicht). Es gibt wenig Automatisierungs-Jobs, bei denen man wenig bis garnicht reisen muss. 
Klar kann man in einem kleinen Ingenieur-Büro arbeiten, was nur Aufträge im Umkreis von 30km annimmt, aber der Verdienst ist hier auch viel niedriger (Ausnahme: Das Büro liegt neben einer sehr großen Firma, VW/Mercedes/BMW..., welche die Aufträge vergeben, ändert aber oft am Verdienst nix).
Daher sollte jeder für sich dies ausmachen.

Aus meiner Erfahrung war ich gerne die ersten 10 Jahre nach dem Studium weltweit auf IBN unterwegs. Sehr viel von der Welt gesehen und sehr viel lernen können von anderen Menschen und Kulturen.
Ich empfehle dies immer wieder.

Aber dann kommt halt der Zeitpunkt der Frage, will ich das immer so machen für den Rest meines Lebens oder plane ich um und gründe z.B. eine Familie.

Diese Entscheidung bringt in unserem Job immer einen Wechsel mit sich.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 September 2018)

Captain Future schrieb:


> .. Also ab jetzt seid ihr wieder alleine und ich denk mir meinen Teil alles andere macht leider keinen Sinn. ..


Da kommt mal einer mit ganz vernünftigen Ansichten und ihr macht ihn gleich wieder mundtot. Ihr seid wie die kleinen Kinder. Das es hier wieder ausartet, war nach der TIA-Vorlage in #1 aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten. Ihr solltet eure Zeit mal besser dazu nutzen, um euch einen zeitgemäßen Programmierstil an zu gewöhnen. Dass es in TIA nicht mehr exakt so ist wie in Step7 ist ja nun ausgiebig erörtert worden. Mal ein bisschen umdenken! Vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch mal eine abgespeckte Version für die alten Hasen, ein TIA-light oder so etwas  .


----------



## de vliegende hollander (4 September 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> TIA-light oder so etwas  .



TIA Legacy


----------



## mariob (4 September 2018)

Hi,
nix TIA light, mir würde ein konsequent glattgezogenes Classic plus Wincc genügen, stabil und schnell gleichzeitig.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## ducati (4 September 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Da kommt mal einer mit ganz vernünftigen Ansichten und ihr macht ihn gleich wieder mundtot. Ihr seid wie die kleinen Kinder. Das es hier wieder ausartet, war nach der TIA-Vorlage in #1 aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten. Ihr solltet eure Zeit mal besser dazu nutzen, um euch einen zeitgemäßen Programmierstil an zu gewöhnen. Dass es in TIA nicht mehr exakt so ist wie in Step7 ist ja nun ausgiebig erörtert worden. Mal ein bisschen umdenken! Vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch mal eine abgespeckte Version für die alten Hasen, ein TIA-light oder so etwas  .



was meinst Du mit zeitgemaessem Programmierstil? Dass man nach jedem Klick 3 Sekunden warten soll? Es geht doch bei der Kritik am TIA nicht um den Programmierstil... Oder war Dein Kommentar ironisch gemeint? 
Gruss.


----------



## vollmi (5 September 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ihr solltet eure Zeit mal besser dazu nutzen, um euch einen zeitgemäßen Programmierstil an zu gewöhnen. Dass es in TIA nicht mehr exakt so ist wie in Step7 ist ja nun ausgiebig erörtert worden. Mal ein bisschen umdenken!




Also ich bin ja durchaus gewillt meinen Programmierstil weiterzuentwickeln. Aber wie macht ihr das bei grossen Anlagen, wenn da eine änderung rein soll und nunmal kein reinitialisieren stattfinden soll?

Ich denke das wäre ein eigener Tread wert. 
Wie baut man richtig ein neues Programm in TIA auf das man von seinen Vorzügen optimal profitiert, die neue Technik nutzen kann. Aenderungen machen kann ohne Maschinen zu stoppen (oder was für anlagen sind das die entweder keine Änderungen erfahren oder jederzeit gestoppt werden können?).

Ich halte mich jetzt nicht mehr für einen Anfänger. Aber auch nicht für in meinem Denken so festgefahren das ich nix Neues mehr versuche, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Blockmove (5 September 2018)

Die ganzen Vergleiche Classic <> TIA bringen letztlich nix.
Man kann kann mit beiden arbeiten und muß eben mit den Eigenheiten leben.
Letztlich sollte das auch zu den Stärken eines SPSlers gehören auch mit widrigen Umständen klar zu kommen.
Egal ob nun Hufschmiede oder TIA.
Manchmal ist es eben die Summe der Probleme, die das Fass zum Überlaufen bringt.
Und da kann es durchaus sinnvoll sein sich neu zu orientieren.
Dies ist eigentlich aktuell so einfach wie lange nicht.
Es gibt soviel Umschwung und Wandel gerade wie lange nicht.
Sei es nun IoT, Homeautomation, Digitalworkflow oder sonst was.
Überall hat man gute Einstiegsmöglichkeiten.

Just my 2Cents
Blockmove


----------



## Krumnix (6 September 2018)

Eine der ganz großen Stärken von Siemens-SPSen war das Laden von Bausteinen zur Laufzeit. Bei vielen anderen Herstellern musste man oft erst ein komplettes Projekt generieren und dann übertragen. Dazu musste Not-Aus aktiv sein, oder die CPU in Stopp stehen. Arbeite noch mit einigen von diesen Steuerungen, wo das gemacht werden muss.
Jedoch habe auch andere Hersteller die Vorzüge der Siemens-Step5/7-Welt erkannt und das  Laden während der Laufzeit umgesetzt.

Nun kommt aber immer mehr das Rumgeheule von den ITlern oder Hochsprachenheinis, dass sie doch auch gerne SPS programmieren wollen, und sie das nicht verstehen. Logisch, während eine SPS zyklisch arbeitet und man als SPSler darauf reagieren muss und ggf. schon den nächsten Zyklus vor Augen haben muss, ist in der Hochsprachenwelt alles Ereignisgesteuert. Tut erst was, wenn was ansteht. Zyklische Programmierung ist hier eher Mangelware.
Daher ist eine Kompilierung nach jeder Änderung/Anpassung ohne weiteres möglich.

Und genau diese Heinis sitzen immer öfters an Positionen wo Entscheidungen zum zukünftigen Software-Design getroffen werden, und zusätzlich Programmieren immer mehr Hochsprachen-Programmierer nicht für uns SPSler sondern so, wie sie es "gelernt" haben.
Es wäre mal gut wenn solche Menschen für 1-2 Jahre auf Baustelle mit Zeitdruck gehen damit sie lernen, wie die Automatisierungswelt tickt, und dass die Hochsprachenwelt hier nicht reinpasst!


----------



## Raabun (6 September 2018)

Hmm, Dein Artikel beginnt ja direkt mit einem Fehler:
_Eine der ganz großen Stärken von Siemens-SPSen war das Laden von Bausteinen zur Laufzeit_
Mit dem TIA-Portal (V13 und später) kann man sehr wohl zur Laufzeit Bausteine nachladen - Zumindest bei den 300er und 1500er. (Ob man es bei den 200er konnte weiß ich nicht)
Mir ist noch keine CPU unter TIA in Stop gegangen ohne das TIA mich bestätigen ließ, daß sie in Stop gehen will. Durch geschicktes Aufteilen des Ladens, kann man meistens das Stoppen verhindern.
Sobald der WinCCflex-Nachfolger ins Spiel kommt, wird es noch komfortabler. Ich muß mich nicht mehr darum kümmern, ob meine WinCC-Variablen neue Adressen haben oder nicht, einfach neu übersetzen.
Mich hat TIA überzeugt.

Was nun den TO angeht, mich hat es erschrocken wie unflexibel man sein kann, wenn man eine neue Stelle sucht. Ich denke er sucht eine alte Stelle.

Gruß


----------



## JesperMP (6 September 2018)

Raabun schrieb:


> Durch geschicktes Aufteilen des Ladens, kann man meistens das Stoppen verhindern.


"Meistens" ja. Oder korrekter "manchmal". 
Wenn man ein Deklaration oder UDT _berührt_, dann erlaubt TIA/S7-1500 nur ein konsistentes Laden. Also inklusiv Instanz-DBs und DBs die durch UDTs definiert sind.
Es hilft nicht wenn ich weis dass die online DBs behalten werden kann. TIA elaubt immer nur ein konsistentes Laden. Das bedeutet Anlage-Stopp, wenn nicht CPU-Stopp.
Mit STEP7 Classic/S7-300 konnte ich entscheiden ob ich die DBs laden will.


----------



## Krumnix (6 September 2018)

Raabun schrieb:


> Hmm, Dein Artikel beginnt ja direkt mit einem Fehler:
> Durch geschicktes Aufteilen des Ladens, kann man meistens das Stoppen verhindern.



Gebe ich gerne zurück 

Wie JesperMP schon geschrieben hat, war ich bei Step7 nicht gezwungen das zu machen.
Wenn ich ein FB angelegt habe und in der Schnittstelle mir Reserve eingeplant habe, konnte ich später den Namen dieser ändern und musste den DB nicht übertragen.
Das wurde dann ganz an den Schluss gelegt, in die Pause, Werksferien, etc. Ich war frei zu entscheiden.

Wenn ich das in TIA mache, wars das. 

Und ich macht TIA nicht schlecht. Ich finde es auch soweit gut, und einige Anmerkung der Kollegen hier sind ein wenig zu "eingefahren". 
Aber dies ist definitiv ein Punkt, der Step7 besser macht.


----------



## PN/DP (6 September 2018)

Raabun schrieb:


> Mir ist noch keine CPU unter TIA in Stop gegangen ohne das TIA mich bestätigen ließ, daß sie in Stop gehen will.


Das ist keine neue Errungenschaft von TIA sondern eine Selbstverständlichkeit, die auch Step7 classic seit 20 Jahren so macht.
Wenn aber TIA mit einer S7-1500 einmal entschieden hat daß ein CPU-Stop für das Laden notwendig ist dann hat man (fast) keine Chance trotzdem irgendwie "geschickt" ohne CPU-Stop zu laden. Wenn der Prozess aber keinen CPU-Stop und kein Daten-Reinitialisieren zuläßt, dann darf man unter Umständen tagelang oder wochenlang warten bis man mal die CPU stoppen darf um eine Programmänderung zu laden...



Raabun schrieb:


> Durch geschicktes Aufteilen des Ladens, kann man meistens das Stoppen verhindern.


Interessant  Kannst Du mal ein konkretes Beispiel bringen wie Du das Laden eines Programms in eine S7-1500 "geschickt" aufteilst damit TIA keinen Stop fordert?



Raabun schrieb:


> Sobald der WinCCflex-Nachfolger ins Spiel kommt, wird es noch komfortabler. Ich muß mich nicht mehr darum kümmern, ob meine WinCC-Variablen neue Adressen haben oder nicht, einfach neu übersetzen.


Vorsicht - gefährliche Unwissenheit! TIA wiegt da die Unwissenden in falscher Sicherheit. TIA kann nicht verhindern daß man nicht zusammenpassende Projektstände in CPU und HMI lädt, oder auch bei größter Sorgfalt zeitweilig nicht zusammenpassende Projektstände online hat und dadurch katastrophale Fehlbedienungen ermöglichen kann (ganz davon abgesehen daß WinCCflex und auch TIA immer noch gerne fehlerhaft compilieren und dann Bedienobjekte ganz andere Variablen als gewollt/projektiert steuern).
Auch in WinCCflex kann man schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren die PLC-Variablen symbolisch ans Projekt anbinden und muß sich dann nicht mehr um geänderte Adressen von Variablen "kümmern".



Raabun schrieb:


> Mich hat TIA überzeugt.


Mir scheint, Du hast wohl mit TIA erst nur wenige Kleinprojekte ohne Zeitdruck gemacht?
Und vermutlich hast Du auch keine Erfahrung mit Step7 classic?

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 September 2018)

> Sobald der WinCCflex-Nachfolger ins Spiel kommt, wird es noch  komfortabler. Ich muß mich nicht mehr darum kümmern, ob meine  WinCC-Variablen neue Adressen haben oder nicht, einfach neu übersetzen.



Das ist doch keine neue Funktion.
Das funktioniert in WinCC flex auch, ich mache es schon jahrelang so. Einfach variable symbolisch anlegen. Ändert man nun die Adresse der Variable auf
der SPS, so wird dies beim nächsten generieren in WinCC flex Seite wieder angeglichen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 September 2018)

> (ganz davon abgesehen daß WinCCflex und auch TIA immer noch gerne  fehlerhaft compilieren und dann Bedienobjekte ganz andere Variablen als  gewollt/projektiert steuern).



Hallo Harald,
ja, dies kann ich bestätigen. Wenn nicht komplett übersetzt wird, habe ich immer wieder die tollsten Auswirkungen.
Von verschobenen Funktionen der Buttons bis .....

Da gibt sich WinCC flex oder TIA nichts, scheint auf dem gleichen/sehr ähnlichen Kernel aufgebaut zu sein.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 September 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> TIA wiegt da die Unwissenden in falscher Sicherheit. TIA kann nicht verhindern daß man nicht zusammenpassende Projektstände in CPU und HMI lädt, oder auch bei größter Sorgfalt zeitweilig nicht zusammenpassende Projektstände online hat und dadurch katastrophale Fehlbedienungen ermöglichen kann (ganz davon abgesehen daß WinCCflex und auch TIA immer noch gerne fehlerhaft compilieren und dann Bedienobjekte ganz andere Variablen als gewollt/projektiert steuern).


Nein, das ist bei der symbolischen Adressierung sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass auf eine falsche Variable geschrieben wird.
Wenn du eine Variable z.B. im DB verschiebst und sonst nichts änderst, funktioniert der Zugriff weiterhin. Nennst du die Variable um oder änderst ihren Datentyp, dann bekommt das HMI keinen Zugriff auf diese Variable, d.h. es kann dann auch nicht auf eine nicht dafür vorgesehene Variable geschrieben werden. Es gibt aber Nicht-Siemens- Anbieter von S7-Treibern die diese Sicherheitsfunktion nicht nutzen, ich weiß nicht warum.


----------



## PN/DP (6 September 2018)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist bei der symbolischen Adressierung sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass auf eine falsche Variable geschrieben wird.


Und wenn man die Variablen nicht umbenennt sondern der Bequemlichkeit halber oder zur Verhinderung von CPU-Stop bei "Tag_1", "Tag_2", "Tag_3" ... belässt, oder man hat der Bequemlichkeit halber eh' nur Arrays ohne spezifischen Name zur HMI, verwendet die Variablen aber nun für andere Zwecke, dann kann man ohne sich "kümmern" zu müssen nur das CPU-Programm laden und die noch nicht neu geladene HMI kann nun problemlos Fehlsteuerungen machen. Oder umgekehrt: erst die HMI laden ... dann will ich die CPU laden ... TIA will CPU-Stop ... Mist, geht jetzt nicht ... Mist, wie bekomme ich jetzt den vorherigen HMI-Zustand wiederhergestellt??? ... Ach scheixx, lass so, wird schon keiner drücken...

Harald


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 September 2018)

Wer so programmiert und dann keine Vorkehrungen trifft, dass so lange keiner die Anlage übers HMI bedient, der hat es auch nicht anders verdient wenn ihm die Anlage um die Ohren fliegt.
Der Name beschreibt die Funktion, und für das HMI hat die Variable aufgrund des Namens immer noch die gleiche Funktion.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 September 2018)

> Wer so programmiert und dann keine Vorkehrungen trifft, dass so lange  keiner die Anlage übers HMI bedient, der hat es auch nicht anders  verdient wenn ihm die Anlage um die Ohren fliegt.



Trifft man leider ab und zu an, das mit Var1, Var2 oder Tag1 Tag2 programmiert wird ( Grund vermutlich Faulheit, Dummheit oder ggf. beides )



> der hat es auch nicht anders  verdient wenn ihm die Anlage um die Ohren fliegt.


Dem gehören die Ohren langgezogen, wenn die Anlage um die Ohren liegt, liegt der wirtschatliche Schaden ja überwiegend
bei einem Unbeteiligten ( Eigentümer ).

Harald hat schon recht.
Wenn man erst das Panel lädt und dann die CPU einen Stopp möchte und man diesen nicht machen kann, dann ist das Ganze in einem undefinierten Zustand.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 September 2018)

Also in dem Fall mit dem HMI-Zugriffen hat Siemens bei den neuen Steuerungen aber alles mögliche getan um Fehler zu vermeiden. Da gibt es meiner Meinung nach nichts zu kritisieren.
Ihr verbaut doch auch nicht Hardwaretaster mit der Beschriftung "Taster_34 macht irgendwas", oder wenn ein Taster mit "Anlage Ein" beschriftet ist programmiert man diesen auch nicht mit der Funktion "Anlage aus" um und lässt die Anlage dann stundenlang so weiterlaufen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 September 2018)

> Da gibt es meiner Meinung nach nichts zu kritisieren.


Das kritisiert ja keiner, haben die Jungs ja gut gemacht.
Für diese Problematik mit Tag1, Var1 ist ja nur der Programmierer verantwortlich.

Für mich ist dies auch vollkommen unverständlich, wenn man mit fortlaufenden Variablennamen arbeitet,
vor allem weil man bei jeder erst mal per Querverweis schauen muss, für sie eigentlich beinhaltet.

Wenn ich Zeit habe, beschrifte ich dann die Variablen meist nach ( wie gesagt, Fremdanlagen und ich bin nur zur Fehlersuche da )


----------



## vollmi (6 September 2018)

Raabun schrieb:


> Hmm, Dein Artikel beginnt ja direkt mit einem Fehler:
> _Eine der ganz großen Stärken von Siemens-SPSen war das Laden von Bausteinen zur Laufzeit_
> Mit dem TIA-Portal (V13 und später) kann man sehr wohl zur Laufzeit Bausteine nachladen - Zumindest bei den 300er und 1500er. (Ob man es bei den 200er konnte weiß ich nicht)
> Mir ist noch keine CPU unter TIA in Stop gegangen ohne das TIA mich bestätigen ließ, daß sie in Stop gehen will. Durch geschicktes Aufteilen des Ladens, kann man meistens das Stoppen verhindern.



"Laden zur Laufzeit" bedeutet für mich nicht zwingend laden ohne Stop der CPU, sondern auch Laden ohne neustart des Programms (reinit der Bausteine).

Ich hatte heute wieder so ein Fall, da wäre ein Stop der CPU nicht so schlimm gewesen (man kann ja die Ausgänge in einen definierten Zustand konfiguriere, oder "last State on CPU stop"). 
Ich habe eine Beleuchtungssteuerung mit HPS Leuchten, die sollen also wenn sie ausgehen mindestens 5min aus bleiben.
Jetzt wollte ich die änderungen einspielen. Da ein zusätzlicher Timer in einem FB hinzugekommen ist und einer Variable der Symbolname geändert wurde, erzwingt TIA nun einen Reinit der betroffenen Bausteine (reinit reservespeicher nutzt nichts). Also obwohl die CPU in Run bleibt, startet die Software die Leuchten neu, schaltet also alles aus und nach 5 min alles wieder ein.
In step7 hätte ich den Timer einfach hinten in der Instanz hinzugefügt, entsprechend viele Reservebytes gelöscht und nur die Bausteine geladen, nicht die DBs. Das wäre komplett ohne Reinit über die Bühne gegangen eine Sache von 5 Min. 
Jetzt musste ich aber jede Leuchte auf Bypass nehmen, dafür muss ich sie ausschalten und nach 5 Min wieder einschalten. Das mache ich in 5 Etappen brauche also rund eine Halbe stunde nur um in einen sicheren Betrieb zu gehen und nach dem Laden des Programms muss ich sie in 5 Stufen wieder der Software übergeben damit immer genügend Licht ist.

Und das ist jetzt ne Simple steuerung, da isses nicht schlimm wenn sie jetzt ne Stunde statisch feststeht und erst dann wieder automatisch weiterläuft. Aber das in einer Fertigungsstrasse stelle ich mir echt uncool vor.

Ich weiss, jetzt könnte man superduper reinitroutinen schreiben die einen Reinit erkennen zuerst alte Zustände erfassen, neu Auswerten, ausgänge zuerst lesen dann einen speziellen Reinit zustand wiederherstellen bevor die Automatik greift. Sehr Aufwändig sehr fehleranfällig und Testintensiv und vergrössert das Programm enorm. IMHO sollte einem dies aber eigentlich genau TIA abnehmen.

Ich habe letztens eine Anlage überarbeitet für ne Eisbahn, da war noch ein OP45 von SattControl (ABB) drin, über 20 Jahre alt. Programmiert in FUP. änderungen in Run ohne Reinit reingeladen und läuft, nicht eine Kältemaschine hat rumgezickt.
Sowas wünsche ich mir für ein modernes System, ich find die neuerungen gut, sogar sehr gut. Ich wünschte mir aber das man die anderen wichtigen Sachen nicht einfach opfert.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 September 2018)

*Es kommt ja doch noch eine fruchtbare Diskussion zustande ..*

.. das Thema "Suche Zukunft als...?" muss ja auch Einiges abkönnen.

Vollmi, man kann solche Situationen natürlich nicht verhindern. Das konnte man in Step7 aber auch nicht immer. Irgendwann kam auch hier der Punkt, wo ein Instanz-DB neu initialisiert werden musste. Und dann musste man auch in Step7 einen Weg finden. Und dieser Punkt kam auch stets zu einem ungünstigen Zeitpunkt. Und dann stand man da, und wusste nicht wie, weil man es viel zu selten gemacht hatte. Auch ich habe die FUs von Kühlwasserpumpen oft genug vorort auf Hand geschaltet (Step7), um die Kühlung eines ganzen Werkes nicht zu unterbrechen (S7-400, 12MW Kühlleistung). Vielleicht kann das mal einer in Toaster-Einheiten umrechnen  .

Man kann jedoch in Step7 wie auch in TIA die Auswirkungen einer Initialisierung minimieren. Ein wesentlicher Schritt ist eine gut durchdachte Datenablage in einem oder auch in mehreren Global-DBs für die "Kerndaten". Egal was man schaltet, es gibt doch immer die selben benötigten Variablen. Diese sind die Betriebsart, Betriebszustände, Parameter, Schaltzeiten, Stellgrade, Statusanzeigen oder was auch immer. Hinzu kommen noch eine Hand voll frei verwendbarer Realwerte die man eventuell für Sollwertberechnungen o.a. benötigt, ein paar Variablen für Regler, und vielleicht ein paar boolsche Werte. Man kann daraus ein Standard-Variablenpaket kreieren. Meines genügt mir seit ca. 15 Jahren unverändert, egal ob Step7 oder TIA. Ebenso ist es egal, für was für eine Anlage es sich handelt.

In Step7 habe ich mir einen oder bei größeren Anlagen mehrere DBs mit UDTs angelegt. Die Symbolik der STRUCTs in diesen DBs konnte man ändern, ohne neu zu initialisieren und ohne neu zu laden. Diese Strukturen konnte man als UTD oder ANY an Bausteine übergeben und damit arbeiten. In den FBs musste "nur" das individuelle "Beiwerk" (incl. Instanzen) programmiert werden. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmefälle konnte man diese Bausteine samt Instanzen in Run neu laden. Manchmal war es sinnvoll, während des Ladens den Bausteinaufruf aus zu kommentieren.

In TIA ist es nicht viel anders. Einziger und wesentlicher Unterschied ist die Datenablage in den Global-DBs. Die oben erläuterten Strukturen sind jetzt in einem ARRAY of STRUCT abgelegt. Auf die Gründe dieser Notwendigkeit muss ich wohl nicht näher eingehen. Auch in diesem ARRAY ist genügend Reserve vorgesehen, so dass der DB in der Regel nie geändert bzw. initialisiert werden muss. Alle Schaltzustände, Parameter u.s.w. bleiben gespeichert. Das klingt eigentlich ganz einfach, oder? Ist es auch!

Aber es geht noch weiter. Mit den ARRAY-Nummern kann man ja nicht so schön arbeiten. Auch hierfür gibt es eine ganz einfache Lösung. Man übergibt die ARRAY-Strukturen als IN/OUT an den entsprechenden ANLAGEN-FB. Außen steht also z.Bsp. ARRAY[32] und im FB "ZYLINDER_007" oder "REGLER_0815". Man kann zig solcher Strukturen an eine FB übergeben, ohne merklichen Performance-Verlust. Der ARRAY-Index dient sogleich als ID und als Textlisten-ID am HMI. Eine einfache und übersichtliche und flexible Zuordnung ist somit möglich. Eigentlich geht es kaum einfacher.

Dann wäre da noch das Thema optimiert/nichtoptimiert. Ich kann gar nicht einschätzen, was es ausmacht. Es ist mir eigentlich auch egal. Für mich kam eine optimierte Programmierung von Anfang an nicht in Frage. Die o.g. Strukturen bearbeite ich u.a. auch sequenziell in Bausteinen, z.Bsp. zum Multiplexen für die HMI-Bedienung. Hierfür habe ich für die Adressierung auf der SPS-Seite noch keine Alternative gefunden. Was man nach Hörensagen tunlichst vermeiden sollte, ist ein gemischter Betrieb. 

CPU-Stopp beim Laden? Ich kann mich kaum daran erinnern, das mal gehabt zu haben. Bei Änderungen an der Konfiguration ja, aber sonst? Zumindest nicht in einem Moment, wo es mich großartig störte. Änderungen an einer laufenden Anlage mache ich aber auch in der Regel live, also in kleinen Schritten. Generationswechsel lasse ich bei meiner Betrachtung mal außen vor. Auf Instanz-DBs wird von außen generell nicht zugegriffen, und von einem HMI schon gar nicht. Das sind so meine Grundprinzipien aus Step7-Zeiten.

Zum Schluss noch ein paar Gedanken von der S5 bis zum TIA-Portal. Im Gegensatz zu heute war man damals beim Programmieren sehr stark eingeschränkt. Man konnte gar nicht anders, als äußerst diszipliniert zu programmieren. Der kleinste Fehler, und die CPU stand still. Selbst das Kopieren von Code-Passagen war unter Step5 schon ein kleines Kunststück. Mit Windows und Step7 hatte man schon sehr viel mehr Freiheiten, um "fahrlässig" zu programmieren. Im TIA-Portal hat man das ganze noch einmal potenziert  . Man hat immer mehr Freiheiten und man kann somit immer mehr falsch machen. Nicht umsonst wird man beim Safety-Zeugs wieder eingeschränkt. Was ich sagen will ist, man sollte nicht alles ausreizen was geboten und versprochen wird. Viele programmieren wild drauf los und verlassen sich auf den Versprechungen des Herstellers. Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste! Nutzt besser die soliden Grundfunktionen, diese aber richtig und effektiv! 

TIA ist großartig  !


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Blockmove (7 September 2018)

@Dagobert

Ich mach es ähnlich.
Jede Station bekommt einen oder mehrere Global-DBs.
Das reduziert deutlich die Anzahl der Reinits und Stopps.
Quasi weg von Multiinstanzen.
Für die Global-DB verwende ich meist schon optimierte Ablage.
Damit sind falsche Variablenzugriffe bei unterschiedlichen SPS- und HMI-Ständen nahezu unmöglich.
Jede Variable und jedes DB-Element hat intern eine eindeutige ID. Zumindest das funktioniert ordentlich.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## hucki (7 September 2018)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist bei der symbolischen Adressierung sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass auf eine falsche Variable geschrieben wird.
> Wenn du eine Variable z.B. im DB verschiebst und sonst nichts änderst, funktioniert der Zugriff weiterhin. Nennst du die Variable um oder änderst ihren Datentyp, dann bekommt das HMI keinen Zugriff auf diese Variable, d.h. es kann dann auch nicht auf eine nicht dafür vorgesehene Variable geschrieben werden.



Hab' leider schon mehrfach das Gegenteil gehabt.

Im udt eine neue, mit aussagekräftigen Symbol versehene Variable eingefügt. 
Das CPU-Projekt (S7-1214) aufgespielt und das HMI (KTP700) hat statt auf die bisherige Variable auf die neue eingewirkt, obwohl alle Variablen auf dem HMI symbolisch verbunden sind. Erst HMI übersetzen und aufspielen hat das wieder korrigiert.


Da hab' ich mich immer gefragt, ob im Hintergrund doch noch absolut gearbeitet wird.
Eventuell hängt es auch damit zusammen, dass ich die Variablen meist mit der udt-Struktur ans HMI übergebe?


----------



## Raabun (7 September 2018)

@PN/DP,
warum greifst Du die Leute immer persönlich an? Das ist langsam peinlich. Insbesondere da ca 50% Deiner Antworten entweder falsch sind oder nicht zum Thread passen.
Zum konkreten Beispiel:
Wenn Du in einem Globalen DB etwas änders, dann will TIA alle FBs und FCs neu übertragen, die durch diesen DB beeinflußt werden. Wenn die Anzahl der zu übertragenden Bausteine zu groß wird will TIA einen CPU-Stopp haben.
Wenn Du nun immer nur einen Teil der Bausteine überträgst passiert das nicht.
Machst Du überhaupt etwas anderes als hier im Forum zu posten?

Gruß


----------



## dingo (7 September 2018)

der Fight S7 Classic vs. TIA geht hier am Thema "Suche Zukunft als..." hier vorbei!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 September 2018)

Raabun schrieb:


> @PN/DP,
> warum greifst Du die Leute immer persönlich an? Das ist langsam peinlich. Insbesondere da ca 50% Deiner Antworten entweder falsch sind oder nicht zum Thread passen.
> Zum konkreten Beispiel:
> Gruß



Wo greift Harald denn Leute persönlich an? Er hat doch Argumente gebracht, welche der Realität entsprechen.



> Machst Du überhaupt etwas anderes als hier im Forum zu posten?


Und dass ist kein persönlicher Angriff??


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 September 2018)

> der Fight S7 Classic vs. TIA geht hier am Thema "Suche Zukunft als..." hier vorbei!



Dies ist mir auch schon mal aufgefallen, dass sehr viele Beiträge mit einer TIA Diskussion enden.


----------



## Krumnix (7 September 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> > der Fight S7 Classic vs. TIA geht hier am Thema "Suche Zukunft als..." hier vorbei!
> 
> 
> Dies ist mir auch schon mal aufgefallen, dass sehr viele Beiträge mit einer TIA Diskussion enden.



Ist mir garnicht aufgefallen 

Aber hat das auch nicht was mit Zukunft zu tun?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (7 September 2018)

Raabun schrieb:


> @PN/DP,
> warum greifst Du die Leute immer persönlich an? Das ist langsam peinlich. Insbesondere da ca 50% Deiner Antworten entweder falsch sind oder nicht zum Thread passen.



PN/DP ist zurecht Users des Jahres..!!

Um auch mal was zum Tread selber bei zu tragen..

@TE , hoffe das nu noch mitliest...
Cool das du so offen bist über dein Zweifel und Gedanken.
Aber keiner kann dir helfen. bei jede Arbeitsstelle ist wieder irgendeine andere Scheiss..

Mann muss sich damit abfinden. , Ja ist schwierig, ich weiß.

Bram


----------



## Raabun (7 September 2018)

@DeltaMikeAir,
ich habe expliziet an Harald geschrieben. In seiner Antwort auf meinem Beitrag in diesem Thread meinte er mich als Anfänger, der ein wenig naiv ist hinstellen zu müssen.
In einem altem Thread beschrieb ich das Problem eine Serienmaschine netzwerktauglich zu machen. Ich wollte die IP meiner Anlage über das HMI einstellbar machen. Dies ging bei TIA11, wurde aber bei späteren Versionen geändert. Seine Antwort war: So etwas macht man nicht.
Jeder Drucker hat aber diese Möglichkeit.

Dann hatte ich mal gefragt, ob jemand *weiß* ob und wie man einen ntp-Server in ein System einbinden kann. Als Antwort kam ein Link zu einer Siemensseite mit dem Hinweis ich könnte auch selber suchen.
Dieser Link was mir schon bekannt und beschrieb das Problem nicht.
Harald wußte die Antwort nicht, schrieb aber zurück ohne irgend etwas sinnvolles zur Lösung beizutragen.

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (7 September 2018)

Raabun schrieb:


> Zum konkreten Beispiel:
> Wenn Du in einem Globalen DB etwas änders, dann will TIA alle FBs und FCs neu übertragen, die durch diesen DB beeinflußt werden. Wenn die Anzahl der zu übertragenden Bausteine zu groß wird will TIA einen CPU-Stopp haben.
> Wenn Du nun immer nur einen Teil der Bausteine überträgst passiert das nicht.
> 
> Gruß



Unter welchen Randbedingungen auf welcher Steuerung funktioniert dies?
Also bei ner 1500er kann du vielleicht nen Variablennamen ändern bei allen anderen Änderungen will TIA bei mir immer konsistent übertragen.


----------



## hucki (7 September 2018)

Raabun schrieb:


> Wenn Du nun immer nur einen Teil der Bausteine überträgst passiert das nicht.


Mich interessiert, wie ich TIA dazu bekomme, nur einen Teil der beeinflussten Bausteine zu übertragen, um einen CPU-Stop zu verhindern?
Insbesondere bei Veränderung eines udts sind ja (zumindest bei mir) oft unzählige Bausteine von dieser Änderung betroffen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 September 2018)

hucki schrieb:


> Mich interessiert, wie ich TIA dazu bekomme, nur einen Teil der beeinflussten Bausteine zu übertragen, um einen CPU-Stop zu verhindern?
> Insbesondere bei Veränderung eines udts sind ja (zumindest bei mir) oft unzählige Bausteine von dieser Änderung betroffen.



Ich habe schon zwei Mal das Phänomen gehabt, dass nach einer Änderung und anschließendem Laden die Meldung "CPU muss in Stop gesetzt werden" erschien. Da ich das nicht wollte habe ich abgebrochen, und dann noch einmal probiert und dann ging es seltsamerweise auch ohne Stop.

Vlt. wäre es sinnvoll, dass ein Mod den Strang ab einem bestimmten Post hier z.B. nach TIA-Frust verschiebt, denn das hat alles mit dem Ursprungsthema nur noch sehr entfernt zu tun.

Zum "Änderungsladen" könnte man ja einen eigenen Thread aufmachen. Ich habe mittlerweile schon einige Varianten ausprobiert, aber so richtig glücklich bin ich noch nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 September 2018)

Ich werd das morgen ein wenig entrümpeln. 

Grundsätzlich muss die CPU in Stop wenn Mann alles übersetzt,
wenn man nur Änderungen übersetzt kommt man schon mal da herum.


----------



## ducati (9 September 2018)

ok, also ganz am Thema vorbei ist die TIA Diskussion hier nicht, da ja das mangelhafte TIA auch ein wesentlicher Grund fuer den TE ist, seinen Job zu wechseln...

zu Änderungen im laufenden Betrieb mit TIA geht hier m.M. einiges durcheinander bis hin zu ziemlichen Falschaussagen... Da sollte man ein eigenes Thema aber nur fuer S7-1500 aufmachen. 300 400 1200 unter TIA sind eher in der Hinsicht fuer die meisten uninteressant. ...

Gruss


----------



## Zombie (10 September 2018)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber ich hab letztes Wochenende  entschieden, dass ich meinen Beruf wechseln will. Wegen TIA. Und nur  wegen TIA. Wochenendarbeit, Arbeitszeiten bis tief in die Nacht, weil  die Anlage am Tag laufen muss, Reisen in alle Herren Länder, alles kein  Problem, aber TIA hat mir das Genick gebrochen. 
Ich hab immer Spaß  an meinem Beruf gehabt, auch wenn es mal hart auf hart kam. Aber in dem  Moment letztes Wochenende musste ich an den Eröffnungspost denken und  dass mir das keinen SPaß mehr macht. Ohne Spaß an der Sache ist das nur  noch ein Beruf, und dafür ist es eindeutig zu anstrengend und wird zu  schlecht bezahlt. 

Ein älterer Kollege ist uns schon damals wegen V12 und V13 abgesprungen, er hat es nicht ausgehalten. Jetzt kann ich ihn verstehen.

Habe auf der Anlage gesessen, Sonntags morgens um halb 8, Anlage läuft  nicht. Habe mich eine geschlagene Stunde wundgesucht, warum ich keinen  verf***** Baustein online anschauen kann, nicht wieso die Anlage nicht  läuft, sondern nur warum eine Funktion des TIA Portals nicht geht.
Bin mit der CPU verbunden, Programm ist gleich dem auf dem Multiuser  Server und jeder verf***** Baustein ist mit einem grünen Kreis versehen.  TIA neugestartet, Rechner neugestartet, alles ohne Erfolg.

Öffne den FC der den Anlagenteil steuert, Rechtsklick auf den FB "Öffnen  und beobachten", Baustein öffnet sich und bleibt schwarz.

Fehlermeldung im TIA Portal (nach der man erstmal durch gefühlte 200  Reiter im unten eingeblendeten Menü suchen musste, da ja die aktuellsten  unten stehen) lautete,
"Onlinesicht kann nicht geöffnet werden, da die Aufrufumgebung ungültig  wurde." (Oder so ähnlich, genaue Fehlermeldung habe ich als Screenshot  abgespeichert, aber auf meinem PG liegen).

Ich wusste mir nicht zu helfen, und in der TIA Hilfe nach  "Aufrufumgebung wird ungültig" zu suchen hat auch nichts gebracht. Kunde  steht hinter mir und macht Druck ohne Ende, alle drehen durch und es  hängt nur an dem TIA Portal. 

Habe dann das Multiuser Projekt weggeschmissen, aus meinem lokalen Stand  ein neues Singleprojekt erstellt und konnte nach neustarten des  Rechners endlich online.
Den Fehler zu finden und zu beheben hätte nur zwei Minuten gedauert. Ich  frage mich immer noch was schief gelaufen ist, dass TIA mir diese  essentielle Funktion verweigert hat.

Nachtrag:
Es wurde kein Baustein neu reingeladen. Das Projekt das Online war, war gleich meinem auf dem PG und trotzdem ging es nicht.


----------



## Krumnix (10 September 2018)

Hmmm, die Leidenschaft des Programmierens abhängig von einem Tool zu machen finde ich nicht so glücklich.
TIA ist zwar eine schlecht umgesetzte Software zum Entwickeln, aber das wird immer besser. Auch Siemens lernt.
Daraus seinen Beruf in Frage zu stellen, ich weiß nicht.

Vielleicht eher darüber nachdenken, auf eine andere Steuerung zu wechseln. Die sind zwar auch nicht besser, aber ein sinnvollerer Weg.

Oder wollt ihr nun alle Bäcker oder Metzger werden?


----------



## ducati (10 September 2018)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Oder wollt ihr nun alle Bäcker oder Metzger werden?



Nee, aber wenn jemand z.B. Elektrotechnik studiert hat, heisst das ja nicht, dass man bis zum Lebensende SPSn programmieren muss. 

Ich wollte vor einigen Jahren auch schon mal wechseln, und da war das TIA auch einer der wichtigen Gründe. Naja heute sitze ich immer noch hier, und hab mich ans TIA gewöhnt. Was nicht heisst, das Siemens sich jetzt ausruhen darf. Aber wir bauen die "wichtigen" Anlagen auch nicht mit TIA...

Gruß.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 September 2018)

Ich hatte bei WinCCflexible 2005 mal den Gedanken, zum Landschaftspfleger zu mutieren. Aber igendwie haben die Bits mich dann doch nicht gehen lassen  .


----------



## Captain Future (10 September 2018)

ducati schrieb:


> Aber wir bauen die "wichtigen" Anlagen auch nicht mit TIA...
> 
> Gruß.



Was für Anlagen sind das ?


----------



## ducati (10 September 2018)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Was für Anlagen sind das ?



Prozessautomatisierung 24/7/365 größer 100 Feldgeräte mit max 1 Stillstandstag im Jahr am 24.12. ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 September 2018)

> Prozessautomatisierung 24/7/365 größer 100 Feldgeräte mit max 1 Stillstandstag im Jahr am 24.12. ...


Und ich dachte schon ich habs schlecht. Bei unseren Molkereianlagen wäre es einmal die Woche möglich. Immer Sontag 1:00 in
der Nacht. Dann Zeit für Änderungen bis 5:00 früh.

Da darf ich ja gar nicht meckern


----------



## ducati (10 September 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon ich habs schlecht. Bei unseren Molkereianlagen wäre es einmal die Woche möglich. Immer Sontag 1:00 in
> der Nacht. Dann Zeit für Änderungen bis 5:00 früh.
> 
> Da darf ich ja gar nicht meckern



Naja, wie gesagt, das wird nicht mit TIA gemacht  und auch sonst sind die Anlagen meist hardwaremäßig so gebaut, dass sie bei CPU-Stop weiterlaufen. Aber eigentlich nur kurzzeitig. Also HW-Konfig laden geht schon mal im Notfall. Aber nur ungern.

An der Stelle kann man aber kein TIA gebrauchen wo willkürlich CPU-Stops oder Reinitialisierungen notwendig sind...

Gruß.


----------



## Zombie (10 September 2018)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Oder wollt ihr nun alle Bäcker oder Metzger werden?



Würde mich mal interessieren wie man von "Ich kann TIA nicht mehr aushalten" zu "Ich werd Metzger" kommt?
Elektrotechnik ist ein gigantisches Monster und TIA ist der kleine Pickel am Arsch ebendessen.
Da gibt es noch genug was man machen kann.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 September 2018)

> Naja, wie gesagt, das wird nicht mit TIA gemacht :wink:  und auch sonst sind die Anlagen meist hardwaremäßig so gebaut, dass sie  bei CPU-Stop weiterlaufen. Aber eigentlich nur kurzzeitig. Also  HW-Konfig laden geht schon mal im Notfall. Aber nur ungern.
> 
> An der Stelle kann man aber kein TIA gebrauchen wo willkürlich CPU-Stops oder Reinitialisierungen notwendig sind...



Ja, bei mir geht es leider nicht so einfach. Beispiel Palettentransportanlage einer Molkerei in Kaiserslautern, 2 Paletten-Verfahrwagen für 12 Palettierer,
ca. 140 Palettenbänder, 2 Folienwickler, 2 Etikettierer, 2 Kamerasysteme zu Produkterkennung, SAP-Anbindung.

Wenn da alles mal am laufen ist, kann man dies nicht mehr so ohne weiteres stoppen. Wenn es sein muss, müssten alle Palettierer gestoppt werden,
warten, bis alle aktiven Prozesse ( Folien stretchen usw. ) beendet sind und alle Paletten ihre Halteposition erreicht haben, dann CPU in Stopp bringen.
Danach wieder alles zuschalten, ggf. Störungen quittieren, SAP-Anbindung quittieren.

Aber dies habe ich noch nie gemacht, da dies einen erheblichen Produktionsausfall von min. 40-50 Paletten ergeben würde. Daher plane ich so, dass ich an einem
Sonntag alles so übertrage, dass ich bis zum nächsten So wieder ohne Stopp auskomme. Wenn ich was vergesse, ist das dann mein Problem.


----------



## Krumnix (11 September 2018)

Zombie schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber ich hab letztes Wochenende  entschieden, dass ich meinen *Beruf *wechseln will.



@Zombie @ducati:
Ihr habt explizit "Beruf" geschrieben. NICHT Stelle/Job. Daher ist es wohl logisch, dass ein neuer Beruf z.B. Metzger sein kann.


----------



## troni (12 September 2018)

Huhu,

mir ging es eigentlich genauso und da habe ich mich einfach entschieden einfach wieder die Schulbank zu drücken und den Industriemeister Elektrotechnik zu machen. Leider musste ich diesen selbst bezahlen, da meine Firma das nicht übernommen hat und leider auch keine Industriemeister suchte. Aber ich habe es trotzdem durchgezogen und habe danach den Betrieb gewechselt und bin jetzt wieder super zufrieden. Da ich aus dem Raum Düsseldorf komme habe ich für diese Schule entschieden, da man sehr flexibel am Unterricht teilnehmen kann. Ich war super zufrieden und auch meine Mitstudenten waren sehr hilfreich. Dennoch hat es einiges an Zeit und Arbeit gefordert und ich konnte teilweise nicht mal am Wochenende etwas unternehmen, da ich sehr viel lernen musste. Aber zum Schluss hat es wirklich geholfen und ich bin sehr froh über meine Entscheidung.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Bits_And_More (26 September 2018)

@TE

Es gibt ja noch viel anderes neben Siemens, alles mit seinem Vor- und Nachteilen und dem individuellen "Charme".

Du schreibst ja auch, dass etwas in Richtung ERP / MES / DCS durchaus interessant wäre. Ich werfe da mal das Prozessleitsystem von *B&R "Aprol"* in den Raum. Wird als klassisches DCS eingesetzt, aber auch in der Gebäudeautomation oder für verschiedene PDA Anwendungen. 
Als Server werden Linux-Maschinen eingesetzt und das ganze ist sehr stark skalierbar (darin liegt auch einer der Hauptvorteile zur Konkurrenz). Programmiert wird je nach Anwendung mit CFC, ST, c89 oder auch mit python.
Auch sql Datenbanken sind mit im Paket und müssen entsprechend bedient werden können.

Als potentielle Arbeitgeber gibt es diverse Systemintegratoren, aber auch Endkunden sowie B&R selbst. Via Google kannst du hier sicher entsprechende Angebote finden.


----------

